# ASNU vs ID 1000 injectors



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there any benefit to going to ASNU injectors over the Injector dynamics ?

This seems to be a big topic over on GTR life regarding the black smoke issue and better idle thats rumored to come from ditching the id's and going ASNU

Is the id1000's really that bad for black smoke or is it the new updates from ecutek etc that are getting rid of the smoke.


Just seeing that the id1000s have been out for a while and to see if anyone has any views on whether its worth paying a bit more and going for the newer ASNU's.

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

I spoke to a tuner the other day, and its just down to the maps with regards to the smoke.

Older maps didn't have access to all the tables in the ecu, and as such when cobb etc develop further and discover more of the ecu's info then the maps improve and smoke isn't an issue (as much at least lol). 

He recons its more of a "marketing" method ASNU are using.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

fl45h said:


> I spoke to a tuner the other day, and its just down to the maps with regards to the smoke.
> 
> Older maps didn't have access to all the tables in the ecu, and as such when cobb etc develop further and discover more of the ecu's info then the maps improve and smoke isn't an issue (as much at least lol).
> 
> He recons its more of a "marketing" method ASNU are using.


But a few on gtrlife have tried everything to get rid of the smoke, and with just an injectorswap, most of the smoke has gone.
Same tuner, same fuel, same software version on ecutek/cobb.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

You can use oxygenated fuels with ASNU giving you a far wider choice of race fuels. I would go ASNU without question.




.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Ludders said:


> You can use oxygenated fuels with ASNU giving you a far wider choice of race fuels. I would go ASNU without question.


ID2000s are the only ones in the ID range that aren't oxygenated fuel (specifically MTBE) safe.

So the advantage only lies in the 2000/2300cc sized injectors.

The spray pattern is however a different argument to be had...


----------



## Tritek R33 GTR (Oct 16, 2013)

I run ID injectors in both of my GTR's. The service and tech support from ID is amazing!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

infamous_t said:


> ID2000s are the only ones in the ID range that aren't oxygenated fuel (specifically MTBE) safe.
> 
> So the advantage only lies in the 2000/2300cc sized injectors.
> 
> The spray pattern is however a different argument to be had...


Yes I agree, I should have made that clear.

From the ID web site:

Compatibility - The ID725, ID850, and ID1000 are compatible with all known fuels. The ID2000 is compatible with standard gasoline, ethanol, and methanol, but is incompatible with Nitro Methane, Nitro Propane, MTBE, ETBE, and any fuel containing these chemicals.



.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We prefer to use the ASNU injectors but I know plenty of people who are happy with the ID.

We were the first to use ASNU injectors in the GTR after having great results with them on Subarus. 

Since we first started on the GTR specific injectors they have continued to evolve and there have been subtle improvements over the years. The latest 14 hole version which creates a better spray pattern has slightly better throttle response and are less inclined to produce soot when directly compared to their previous 7 hole versions and these were already very good


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Compare spray patterns and see why ASNU are the better injector.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Found this whilst searching some other stuff... 

I use Asnu 800cc injectors on Project Moff, and we also supply them.

Buy Asnu Injectors from Tms Motorsport


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I've had an issue with ID1000 pintles seizing after being stood for a long time.
Quick push with a pencil tip freed them.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Some useful info from ASNU directly 

If anyone needs a supply of ASNU injectors or parts, we can help.BUY ASNU Injectors from TMS Motorsport


*What’s special about an ASNU injector?*

ASNU performance injectors are designed to provide a highly atomised/uniform spray pattern with a tightly controlled flow rate, good response times and high linearity.

*Why atomise?*

Atomisation or the spray pattern provided by the injector for the engine has a large number of effects on how the engine can use the fuel you provide it 
Liquid Gasoline is not flammable, Gasoline vapour is though.
A small droplet of fuel has a very large surface area compared to its liquid volume, this large ratio of area to volume allows the liquid to be converted to vapour faster by the engine heat, than with large liquid droplets. 
High performance engines normally rev faster than a production engine this means that the liquid fuel has to be converted to vapour more quickly as there is less time per engine revolution 


*How does the Engine turn this burning of the fuel into power?*

The full combustion of the air fuel mixture results in increase in heat in the cylinder ,as you increase the heat in the cylinder the air and combustion gasses try to expand but because they are limited by the cylinder volume the pressure rises instead . The pressure curve starts of low and gradually increases up to a peak. This rise in pressure drives the piston down in the cylinder just like pedalling a bike, as the piston moves down in the cylinder the volume avalible increases and the pressure then drops due in a similar curve due to the nature of the crank rotation even though the mixture is still burning and expanding 


*What other things affect the combustion of fuel the injector provides?*

The process of combustion in a internal combustion engine is complex, the combustion of the air fuel mixture is not as many people think a explosion but a gradual burn at high speed giving a progressive rise in pressure inside the cylinder as heat and pressure are generated
The flame front is the process, through which the ignition of the air fuel mix is passed from the point of ignition (spark plug) to the outer areas of the combustion chamber, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2mTMDZMn9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m__SEiu5ha4&feature=related


*How can I make more power?*

The easiest way for an engine to produce more power is for it to complete the combustion cycle more frequently – make it rev faster, however there is a limit for a fuel droplet size as to how quick you can achieve the vaporisation and combustion process and this will limit the engine max speed as much as any mechanical factor 
As a rule the bigger the piston diameter the slower the engine can complete the process


I'll see if I can find some more info 


BUY ASNU Injectors from TMS Motorsport


----------

